# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  قصة ملا جليل الكربلائي عن قبر ابي الفضل العباس ع

## روح القمر...

_اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم. 

هذه القصة المباركة ذكرها ملا جليل حفظه الله ..ذكرها في الاربعينية 

كان الوقت ليلا والجموع في حضرة ابي الفضل العباس عليه السلام ..وكان الصحن الشريف مليء بالزوار المتحمس وكانت انوار الصحن مضائة بصبغة حسينية حمراء.. 

ارتقى المنبر ملا جليل الكربلائي وبدأ بأبيات لقصيدة في غاية الروعة ..ثم توقف وقال .. 

((انا عندي شيء لازم اقولة وقد حلفني شخص وهو سيد وهو الان جالس معكم ويسمعني ..والله مااردت ان اذكر هذه القصة لكن الرجل المؤمن اقسم علي بالحوراء زينب ان اخبركم بها)) 

ثم التفت الى قبة ابي الفضل وهو يبكي ويقول ..((سيدي عذرا عذرا ..انا ادري انت ماتتحمل هول مصيبة زيب عليها السلام ..انا استرخصك على اعادة ذكرها يامولاي)) 

قال : 
((في السنة الماضية بالظبط في اربعينية الحسين ع في مثل هذا اليوم نزلت انا وصاحبي لللسرداب في منتصف الليل من اجل الجلوس امام القبر الموجود تحت الضريح المقدس)) 
يقول((نزلنا وانا اقرأ الاشعار وابكي ويبكي معي صاحبي ..انا متشوق لرؤية الماء الذي قيل عنه الكثير..)) 

قالملا جليل: 
((لما وصلنا القبر الشريف واذا انا ارى بأم عيني الماء الذي يحيط بالقبر الشريف لابي الفضل عليه السلام رأيت الماء يدور حول القبر بهيبة واحترام بالظبط كما يدور الناس حول الضريح..))
وهو يبكي وقد ابكى كل الموجودين بالمقام المقدس لابي الفضل عليه السلام.. 

قال ملا جليل: 
((ياناس انا شفت الماء يدور حول قبر العباس))
وبكى بكاءا شديدا.. 

ثم قال: 
(( بعد ذلك بدأت اقرأ الابيات والاشعار ومعي فقط صاحبي في جو من الهيبة والوقار..)) 

قال ملا جليل: 
((سيدي انا خدمتكم ثلاثين سنة بس عندي عتب سيدي عندي عتب)) 
طبعا يتكلم والكل يصغي بجو روحاني عجيب لاننا جميعا في حضرته عليه السلام.. 

قال ملا جليل: 
((قرأت ابيات الى ان وصلت الى ابيات عن زينب عليها السلام)) 

قال: 
((سيدي شلون تحملت زينب تتيسر وتنضام شلون)) 
طبعا هو يتكلم ويبكي.. 

قالملا جليل: 
((انا اشوف صاحبي يبكي يبكي بكاء عجيب ومايبطل من البكاء..سألته ليش هذا البكاء !!)) 

طبعا بلسان ملا جليل: 
((قال له صاحبه السيد: ملا جليل انت ماتدري شسويت بالعباس من كلتلة شلون تحملت زينب تتيسر وتنضام)) 

قال ملا جليل: 
((انا ماادري شنو صار..انا اقرأ وابكي منمج بالبكاء!!)) 

قال له صاحبه: 
((والله انت من ذكرت مصيبة سبي زينب انا سمعت صوت من هذا القبر ونة ونة من العباس.خليت ابو الغيرة يون على اختة )) 



سلام الله عليك يا أبا الفضل
سلام الله عليك يا مقطوع الكفين_ 

_منقوووووول_

----------


## TAWFEEQ

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس  

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج  

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 



مشكورين على هذي المشاركة 

وجزاك الله خير

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* *الســـلام عليــك يا أبا الفضل العباس ..* *يسلمو على هذا النقل الرائـع ربي يعطيك  ألف عافية* *والله يثبتنا على موالاتهم يا رب* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهــــــــــــم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمـــــــــــــــد*


*سلام الله عليك يا أبا الفضل
سلام الله عليك يا مقطوع الكفين* 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته*
*مشكووووووووووو روح القمر على القصــــــــة الفضيعه*
*الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه .. لاعدمنا تواجدك معنا ..*

*تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي* 
*ايمي*

----------


## حب السماء

السلام..  

شكراً أختي روح القمر على ذكر هذه القصة الرائعة بالفعل

السلام على أهل بيت محمد (ص)


تسلم يدك على المجهود العطر برائحة آل محمد(ص)


تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء




سلمت يداك

----------


## asd

فداك ارواحنل يا ابا الفضل العباس (ع )

----------


## @عاشقة الحوراء@

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 



مشكورين على هذي المشاركة 

وجزاك الله خير

----------


## سراب الليل

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 

مشكور اخي على النقل الطيب

يعطيك الله العافيه


تحياتي 

سراب الليل

----------


## دموع فاطم

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 

تسلم خيؤ على الموضوووووع الرئع ....

اختك في لله:دموووع فاطم

----------


## قطر الندى

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام علليك ياسيدي يا أبا الفضل 
يا باب الحوائج

اللهي بالعباس اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 


مشكور ع النقل المبارك ..

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافية...
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 


مشكور ع النقل المبارك ..

----------


## فرح

*الله** يعطيك الف عافية...
**اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف* 
*اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنبا الاغفرته* 
*بحق ابا الفضل العــــــــباس (ع)*
*سلمت اناملك على نقل القصه*

----------


## نور حياتي

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

وهذا ما يحدث لمن يخدم بنية صادقة ابتغاء وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى 

قصة جميلة فيها من المعاني الكثير التي نجعلنا نتمسك بأهل البيت (ع) 

قضية الحسين أبكت رجل مسيحي أبكت الملائكة أبكت حتى الجمادات 

أبكت الحيوانات حتى السماء في ذلك اليوم أحمرت من شدة هول المصاب

أشكرك أخي / أختي روح القمر على المشاركة الرائعة جداً . . . جداً . . . جداً . . . جداً

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## زهراء البتول

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*الســـلام عليــك يا أبا الفضل العباس ..* 
*يسلمو على هذا النقل الرائـع ربي يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*والله يثبتنا على موالاتهم يا رب*

----------


## صعب انساك

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم وانتقم من ظالميهم 00000000000000000000السلام على كفيل الهاشميات والمرضض بالعوجيات والنايم على المسنات ورحمة الله وبركاته000000000جزيت خيرا اختي الفاضلة مع اتحياتي

----------


## سامراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

السلام على ساقي عطاشه كربلاء

السلام على ابي الفضل العباس

مشكوره اختي على نقل رااااااااااااائع

----------


## نبراس الحياه

سلا م الله عليك يا ابا الفضل

----------


## شجون آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهــــــــــــم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمـــــــــــــــد*


*سلام الله عليك يا أبا الفضل
سلام الله عليك يا مقطوع الكفين*

*سلام الله عليك يا حامي الشريعة ..* 

*يسلم يدك على الطرح ما ننحرم منك ..*

*والسلام ..*

*أختك..*

*شجووون آل البيت(ع)*

----------


## رادود حساوي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليك يا ابا الضل العباس
السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج

----------


## الفاقدات

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 



مشكورين على هذي المشاركة

----------


## خادمة الزهراء ع

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

السلاام عليك ياأبا الفضل

قصة مؤثرة وفي منتهى الروعه
مشكور اخوي روح القمر على القصة

----------


## بنية الشرفية

:evil:   :huh:   :sad2:   :cool:  شكرا :wink:   :wink:   :rolleyes:   :weird:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
الســـلام عليــك يا أبا الفضل العباس .. 
يسلمو على هذا النقل الرائـع ربي يعطيك ألف عافية 
والله يثبتنا على موالاتهم يا رب*
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## علي المسقلب

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف

----------


## ام جواد

*      اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*       السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس* 
*         السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج* 
*       السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف*

----------


## عاشق وعد صادق

اها شكرا اخوي

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 


الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بثينة

السلام.. 

شكراً أختي روح القمر على ذكر هذه القصة الرائعة بالفعل

السلام على أهل بيت محمد (ص)


تسلم يدك على المجهود العطر برائحة آل محمد(ص)

----------


## narges

الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* ..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*الســـلام عليــك يا أبا الفضل العباس ..* 
*يسلمو*

----------


## hope

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام عليك يا ابا الفضل العباس 

السلام عليك يا قاضي الحوائج 

السلام عليك يا مقطوع الكفوف 

يسلمو عالنقل

يعطيك الله الف عافية

بالتوفيق..

تحياتي
حور

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد
السلام عليك يابا الفضل العباس
يالله القصة رهيبة

----------


## بدر القطيف

*السلام عليك سيدي ومولاي يا أبا الفضل العباس*
*السلام عليك يا ساقي عطاشى   كربلاء*
*السلام عليك ابداً ما بقيت وبقي الليل والنهار*
*اللهم بحق العباس اغفر لنا وشافنا يا كريم*

----------

